# Does anyone have ferrets and cats that get on together ?



## eieio

Hi could someone advise me , as some may know i now have my Siamese kitten Audrey she is now 4 months old, Ted our ferret gets on great with our dogs, but when i tried to introduce him to Audrey, he climbed on top of her and started grooming her neck quite franticly, so i scooped him up quickly, i haven't tried them together since as I'm too worried to, was going to leave it until Audrey is older , but i hate having to keep Ted in his cage and only have him out for play times when Audrey in her bedroom , i want them all to have run of house . Any suggestions ?, also wanted to know if anyone else have ferts and cats living together OK ?  thanks guys .


----------



## alfiesmum

hi there, i have six cats and four ferrets and all get along fine but they soon let each other know when they have had enough. you will need to supervise playtime to begin with but they will get better with each other. out of interest what did your kitten do when ted started to groom her???
i dont ever leave mine alone in a room together though as i dread to think what would happen more to the cats then the ferret as ferrets seem to be a bit tougher than cats.
also it might be worth introducing them againa nd maybe play a game with them and get them both involved so they are not overly focussing on each other. just an idea, hope it all goes well and you have a playful house soon
xx


----------



## eieio

Hi , thank you for your reply , and sorry i have taken so long to reply to you . All Audrey did was bow down . i was scared for her so put Ted back in his cage . i have just tried them again and all seemed great until Ted pounced on her ack and bit into her neck ( he does this with the dog) but e didn't let go i had to grab him and put him in his cage again , i really want them to get on , i tried the game thing think it made him more excited he followed her and chased her all round house , yet earlier i tried him and he was fine , but then he didn't get hold of her .


----------



## tracyaclarke

Hi There

I'm Tracy. I have 3 ferrets and 1 Cat. 

The thing to do is introduce the animals gradually and never ever leave them alone together. My ferret who is one year old loves the cat but the the two babys just want to play and eat it. Is your ferret tame? because your cat is so young and small the ferret will just want to us it as a climbing frame. 

As your cat gets older he will learn to fight off the ferret, but in the mean time if you notice the ferret getting too rought scruff the ferret say no because your the boss not him and put him back on the floor when you want to not him, dont let him boss you about. Repeat it several times so he gets the message. But this phase will pass.

Tracy


----------

